

When Steve Jobs' ex-girlfriend asked him to pay $25M - funkyy
http://fortune.com/2015/08/06/steve-jobs-apple-girlfriend/

======
at-fates-hands
Weird article.

I can't determine if she was just after his money, or genuinely thought having
money would solve all of her problems.

The one issue I do have is with Jobs basically ignoring his daughter for most
of her life, which isn't cool. Maybe because he'd have to deal with her mother
and was just easier to ignore them both?

Again, this article brings up a lot more questions about the mother than Jobs.

~~~
funkyy
The way she figured out what he "owes" her says a lot about her. She must have
been thinking about his money constantly. Also as mentioned he provided them
with house and basic financial support, but she lost it. I would be very
careful about dealing with person like that worrying that the $25 million
would be just a beginning.

Also $25 million for a good life? That's the amount needed for very rich life.
Artist that cannot sustain herself, looses everything and lives with friends
writing letters for few years asking for money from her ex. Sounds great.

